# greenhorn question



## blondlebanese (Aug 23, 2014)

is it strictly a matter of time that the light schedual gets changed or does the size of the plant make the decision ? I have 5 1/2 feet off the deck (dirt level) that I can raise my light (1000w). when should I start the flowering cycle. please don't give me that look. I'm new at this.  one other question.  I'm growing in 5gal buckets, how much can I cut off the buckets so as to gain more grow room?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2014)

The light change is up to you. If you know you have a female you can put her in 12/12 at any time.  If you think your plant is too tall you can take some off the plant. 
There is no eye rolling here, we were all new once.  I don't understand about cutting off the bucket, what did you mean?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 24, 2014)

I grow in 3 gallon Smart Pot and grow bags.
I always wait until they are sexually mature before flipping to 12/12.. Or until they are 18 to 28 inches tall. This depends on the strain. Some strains stretch more then others. Once you grow a strain out it is easier to decide at what height to flip at.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 24, 2014)

If you have plenty of headroom, then you can pretty much veg as long as you want.  However, if your headroom is limited (like yours sounds like it is), you may want to flip early if you have a rangy sativa.  What strain are you growing?  Do you have an air cooled light?


----------



## blondlebanese (Aug 24, 2014)

I am using a air cooled light.  my grow room is just about ready.  I'm asking these crazy questions so as not to make mistakes.  I am thankfull for all the knowledge you allhave shared with me.  there will be many more questions from me.


----------



## blondlebanese (Aug 24, 2014)

rosebud what I meant was this.  if I can shorten the bucket I'm growing in I'd create more space for growing.  even if only a few inches.  so my question is how deep does the soil have to be.  looking at pictures of pot roots I see that there is not a tap root instead its a ball of roots,  that's how they grow in a flower pot.  anyway I thought since there is no tap root the plant won't need deep soil.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 24, 2014)

What strain are you growing?  The difference in height between indica and sativa can be huge.


----------



## blondlebanese (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm not growing any yet.  what would you suggest I have 5 1/2 feet of grow space.  I'm growing in desert climate indoors.  I will have to make a five hour drive to san jose for clones how should I transport them.  in what for a five hour trip.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 25, 2014)

Put them in a cooler.  

What kind of high do you like?  An up energetic high or a couch-lock high?


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 25, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Put them in a cooler.



Without ice, of course.


----------

